# Monty Python was right about the Comfy Chair



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 28, 2010)

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!  Our three weapons are fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.  No, wait.  Our FOUR weapons are...

Nevermind that, bring on the COMFY CHAIR!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellness/sitting-linked-early-death/story?id=11234721



> *Idling Toward Death: Sitting Linked to Dying Early*
> 
> 
> Sitting around too much in one's spare time appears to increase the risk of dying, regardless of physical activity, researchers found.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 28, 2010)

So the message is 2-3 hours of MT each night is killing us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What a way to go. :rofl:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, guess what?


We're all gonna die anyway.
EVERYTHING IS GOING TO KILL EVERYBODY.

Get over it.


----------

